
Never Get Tattoos - Flemlord
http://www.techflash.com/microsoft/Microsoft_layoffs_included_the_guy_with_the_Blue_Monster_tattoo38733542.html
======
AndrewWarner
Yet another reason to screw the "safety" of a big company and go launch a
startup.

------
icey
This headline should really be "never over-commit to something that's not
yours".

------
donna
blue is the new red shirt character
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Redshirt_(character)>

